# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Επεξεργαστής Laptop

## kisavos

Καλημερα σας εχω ενα λαπτοπ με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα    Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
γινεται αναβαθμιση στον επεξεργαστη και αν ναι τι μπορω να βαλω 


Socket 1356 FCBGA


Ευχαριστω

----------


## atsio

Ο επεξεργαστής είναι κολλημένος (bga) στο board. Χρειάζεσαι κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό ή να το πας κάπου που κάνουν reball για να τον αλλάξεις,

----------


## katmadas

παντως ειναι εξαιρετικος επαιξεργαστης και καινουργιος πως και θελεις να τον αλλαξεις?

----------


## kisavos

> παντως ειναι εξαιρετικος επαιξεργαστης και καινουργιος πως και θελεις να τον αλλαξεις?


έχεις δίκιο σε αυτο αλλα επειδή το όλο σύνολο είναι τουμπανακι είπα να βάλω ένα καλύτερο επεξεργαστή για βίντεο μοντάζ

----------


## kisavos

> Ο επεξεργαστής είναι κολλημένος (bga) στο board. Χρειάζεσαι κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό ή να το πας κάπου που κάνουν reball για να τον αλλάξεις,


Σε ευχαριστω

----------

